# Niveauüberwachung Heizölbehälter



## Zimbo30 (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte einen Heizöltank mit einer Höhe von 180cm überwachen und visualiseren. Nun suche einen Sensor der meinen Kriterien entrspricht. Stabsonde fällt aus da sich diese nicht aus Platzgründen in den Tank einführen lässt. Dachte an eine Ultraschallmessung, diese haben aber einen Totbereich von 400mm im oberen Bereich. Oder kennt jemand Sensoren die im oberen Bereich einen kleineren Totbereich?

Gruß


----------



## Sinix (14 Januar 2011)

Ja sowas macht man wohl am besten mit nem Ultraschallsensor.
Vergleich doch mal diverse Hersteller, die Datenblätter gibt es meist online.
Unter anderem bei Leuze, kann da so garnix über Totbereich finden.

Da ich selbst über die Füllstandserfassung schon nachgedacht habe, sei die Frage gestattet, wie und wo gedenkst du den Sensor einzubauen (Am Einfüllstutzen anbringen oder seperates Loch bohren, oder...)?

MfG


----------



## Zimbo30 (14 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Info,
werde ich al bei Leuze umsehen
Werde kein Loch bohren.
Habe vor an einem Deckel auf der Oberseite
das Teil anzubohren.

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## Sinix (14 Januar 2011)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Habe vor an einem Deckel auf der Oberseite
> das Teil anzubohren.
> 
> Gruß Zimbo



sowas hab ich mir auch überlegt, nur wenn es Murks wird, dann hab ich ein Problem mit der Wiederbeschaffung, Tank ist genauso alt wie ich

Schau auch bei anderen Herstellern mal nach, evtl. gibts Sensoren für den Hausgebrauch auch bei ebay etwas günstiger.

MfG


----------



## bimbo (14 Januar 2011)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Stabsonde fällt aus da sich diese nicht aus Platzgründen in den Tank einführen lässt.
> Gruß


 

Kapazitive Sonden gibts auch als ummantelte Seilsonden


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2011)

Hier:
UB2000-F42S-E7-V15 von  Pepperl und Fuchs als analogen, habe ich auch als Füllmengenerfassung, nicht für Heizöl, Nachteil ist das eckige Gehäuse und bei Schaumbildung gibts Ärger.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
wie wäre es mit einem Druck-Sensor, der einfach in den Tank hinein geworfen wird ? Er liegt dann am Boden und mißt somit den Druck, den das über ihm stehende Material auf ihn ausübt. Den müßte es auch von P&F geben ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

... oder mal bei Vega stöbern


MfG


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo LL,
da muß der Sensor aber den Absolutdruck messen und da wird Auswahl schon eng. Ansonsten auch eine Lösung, bei Heizöl geht das garantiert gut.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Zefix (14 Januar 2011)

Steh auch grad vor dem Problem, mein Tank ist Blind und meine Steuerung kommt auch bald in den Heizraum 

Hab mir nen Kapazitiven INI besorgt, 2 9V Batterien dran getüddelt und bin dann den Tank händisch abgefahren. Klappt Super. (Hätt noch 3 alte Balluf Inis rumliegen falls Bedarf  ).

1. Idee war dann, ich bau mir ne Schiene an der der INI auf und ab fahren kann und bieg die an die Form des Tanks. Mit nem 2. Ini die Umdrehungen des Antriebs zählen. Reicht ja wenn in etwa aufn mm ausgewertet wird und schnell muss es auch nicht gehen.
Andererseits weiss ich nicht ob der Tankraum Ex Bereich ist? 

2. Idee und mit Sicherheit einfacher , so ein  Flowmeter in die Leitung zum Brenner, bzw. 2 Stück zur Differenzmessung (hin und Rücklauf).
Hat den Vorteil, dass man jeden Tag den Verbrauch auswerten kann...

Bei Vega grad reingeschaut, schöne Sensoren aber verursachen ganz schön Reibung zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger 

Gruss Andi


----------



## Zimbo30 (14 Januar 2011)

Drucksensor den man in den Tank wirft, habe ich jetzt auch noch net gehört.
Was es alles so gibt. Mit so ner Durchflussmessung habe ich auch schon bei Flowmeter gestöbert und auch die Firma kontaktiert. Der Tank hat  60000Liter und ist aus Stahl geschweißt, glaube nicht das ich da von außen was abtasten könnte aber ne coole Idee 

Schau glaube mal bei VEGA nach.
Die kapazitive Seilsonde wäre auch sehr interessant. Mache mich mal schlau wo es sows gibt...


Danke an alle 

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Januar 2011)

http://www.afriso.de/n335172/i335083.html

da gibt's auch die mechanischen Dinger mit Lokaler Anzeige und Poti dran, kann dann universell ausgewertet werden.


----------



## MRT (15 Januar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wäre es mit einem Druck-Sensor, der einfach in den Tank hinein geworfen wird ? Er liegt dann am Boden und mißt somit den Druck, den das über ihm stehende Material auf ihn ausübt. Den müßte es auch von P&F geben ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry




Die gibts auch von E&H, das Ding heißt Waterpilot. Aber ob das Kabel für Heizöl geeignet ist?? Müsste man nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Januar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo LL,
> da muß der Sensor aber den Absolutdruck messen und da wird Auswahl schon eng. Ansonsten auch eine Lösung, bei Heizöl geht das garantiert gut.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Hallo Mario,
ich muß gestehen, dass ich dass bei Wasser gemacht hatte. Da konnte der Sensor aber eine Wassersäule von 5 m spielend ab (auch in einem Tank). Vom Druck her sehe ich da also nicht so das Problem, da Öl ja vom spez. Gewicht her leichter ist als Wasser ...

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Anschlußleitung des Sensors sich mit Öl (in Reinform) verträgt. Ansich Ölhaltig war das Wasser nämlich (bei mir damals) auch ...

Das war auch nur mal so als Denk-Ansatz gedacht ... hatte bei mir damals sehr gut funktioniert.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Sinix (17 Januar 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> 1. Idee war dann, ich bau mir ne Schiene an der der INI auf und ab fahren kann und bieg die an die Form des Tanks. Mit nem 2. Ini die Umdrehungen des Antriebs zählen. Reicht ja wenn in etwa aufn mm ausgewertet wird und schnell muss es auch nicht gehen.
> Andererseits weiss ich nicht ob der Tankraum Ex Bereich ist?



sorry, aber meines Erachtens völlig übertrieben



Zefix schrieb:


> 2. Idee und mit Sicherheit einfacher , so ein  Flowmeter in die Leitung zum Brenner, bzw. 2 Stück zur Differenzmessung (hin und Rücklauf).
> Hat den Vorteil, dass man jeden Tag den Verbrauch auswerten kann...



Ansatz vielleicht nicht schlecht.

Wie ermittelst du hier den Füllstand des Tanks? 
Voll - Abnahmefluss + Rückfluss = Füllstand?
Wie genau und wie teuer ist denn da dein Flowmeter?

MfG


----------



## argv_user (17 Januar 2011)

Am Ende hat der Tank auch Klöpperboden, dann wird es
aber kriminell. 

Es gibt doch diese Füllstandsanzeiger mit Band. Darauf
eine Webcam richten und schon ist die Visualisierung da...

Gut, man kann sich dann auch direkt neben den Öltank
stellen. Hmm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Gut, man kann sich dann auch direkt neben den Öltank
> stellen. Hmm


 
das hätte ich besser vor Weinachten gemacht, am zweiten Weinachtstag
waren meine Tanks leer, obwohl meine bessere Hälfte mich öfters ermahnt
hat das ich mal schauen sollte....habe es wohl verdrängt.

Auf jedem fall musste ich auf dem Feiertag 2 große 20L Kanister besorgen
und damit zur Tankstelle, habe dann mit Diesel geheitzt...war ein bischen
teuerer.
Zum Glück waren die Kannister Transparent, ich konnte immer nachschauen
wann ich wechseln muss.


----------



## Zefix (17 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> sorry, aber meines Erachtens völlig übertrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, schrieb ich ja, dass Punkt 2 einfacher sein wird.
Kam da auch nur drauf,weil ich händisch mit nem INI am Tank lang gefahren bin, zum Peilen.

Flowsensor:
Zulauf-Rücklauf=Verbrauch
Verbrauch - Letzte Peilung= Aktueller Stand 

So die Theorie 

Bei mir gehts auch nicht auf den Liter genau, da Privat.
Meine Tanks sind Blind und nicht auf nen kurzen Blick ersichtlich ob noch halb voll oder kurz vor Leer. Will nicht dass es mir so geht wie Helmut 

Preise für die Flowmeter weiss ich noch nicht.
Die Genauigkeit steht ja dabei, je nach Typ was ich gelesen hab 0,5 -2%. 


PS: Die Steuerung hab ich "noch" nicht eingebaut, im Moment alles noch Kopfkino.

Gruss Andi


----------



## online (17 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht reicht für privat ja dann auch ein minimal Füllstand Alarm über einen kapazitiven Geber.
Zusätzlich kann man ja auch anhand der Brennerstunden errechnen, wie viel Liter Heizöl verbraucht werden und das ab und zu durch manuelles messen überprüfen.


----------



## Zefix (17 Januar 2011)

Ja, würd theoretisch reichen aber bissl mehr rumgespinne darfs dann schon sein


----------



## winnman (17 Januar 2011)

schau mal ob es eine Pegelsonde (ist die, die man einfach in den Tank werfen kann wie du geschrieben hast) gibt, die Heizöl einfach so abkann.
Wenn ja, dann rein mit dem ding, die 4-20mA ausgewertet, musst nur die Dichte von Hezöl (schätze mal so 0,75 bis 0,82) einrechnen und du hast deinen Pegel im Tank.


----------



## Fredo (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zefix,

ich würde mal bei der Fa. Krampitz nachfragen. Ist ein Hersteller für Tankanlgen usw. Vor etwa 5 Jahren haben wir ihr System Levelcontrol eingesetzt. Messen damit in Öl- und Heizöltanks das Niveau ohne Probleme.
Das system besteht aus einem Drucksensor (0/4-20mA) und einer digitalen Anzeige.
Oder mal auf den Seiten der Fa. Keller Druckmesstechnik stöbern. Die haben auch eine sehr gute Auswahl.

Gruß,
Fredo


----------



## moeins (18 Januar 2011)

*Ex Bereich!*



Zefix schrieb:


> Andererseits weiss ich nicht ob der Tankraum Ex Bereich ist?



Das befürchte ich auch. Zumindest der Tankbehälter wird wegen der Öldämpfe Ex-Bereich sein und ich möchte nicht unbedingt elektrische Zündquellen darin installieren 

Ansonsten würde ein normaler Schwimmerschalter aus dem Baumarkt sicherlich reichen.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...Zum Glück waren die Kannister Transparent, ich konnte immer nachschauen
> wann ich wechseln muss.



Wo bleibt denn der gute alte Ölmeßstab?

Der hat so lustige Markierungen dran, wie beim Hochsprung.


----------



## Zefix (19 Januar 2011)

moeins schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich auch. Zumindest der Tankbehälter wird wegen der Öldämpfe Ex-Bereich sein und ich möchte nicht unbedingt elektrische Zündquellen darin installieren
> 
> Ansonsten würde ein normaler Schwimmerschalter aus dem Baumarkt sicherlich reichen.



Das hält mich eben davon ab am Tank zu fummeln, wobei, meinen Ini könnt ich ja von aussen dran pappen, das wär noch OK. Aber mit Tank anbohren und so, lieber nicht .

Die billigste Lösung wär wie beim Mopped ne Art Reserve. Das Ansaugrohr 50cm Rausziehn und wenn der Brenner Husten bekommt, Rohr wieder rein schieben und Heizöl bestellen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der gute alte Ölmeßstab?
> 
> Der hat so lustige Markierungen dran, wie beim Hochsprung.



Ich habe auf jeden, meiner 3 Tanks eine 
Liter Anzeige, funktioniert soweit perfekt
wenn man den mal draufschaut.


----------



## Nordischerjung (19 Januar 2011)

Moin,
[OT]
eine Idee hätte ich auch noch. Ist zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber auf lange Sicht.... 
Einfach auf Gas umstellen *ROFL*
[/OT]


----------



## Sinix (19 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Moin,
> [OT]
> eine Idee hätte ich auch noch. Ist zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber auf lange Sicht....
> Einfach auf Gas umstellen *ROFL*
> [/OT]




Allein die Frechheit der :sw8: Stadtwerke 2500,-€ für den Anschluss zu verlangen, obwohl ich die Tiefbauarbeiten selbst erledigt hätte, sind für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium. Dafür kann ich noch viel Öl kaufen und verheizen 

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Moin,
> [OT]
> eine Idee hätte ich auch noch. Ist zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber auf lange Sicht....
> Einfach auf Gas umstellen *ROFL*
> [/OT]


 
für mich auch keine Lössung, ich müsste 3-4KM Leitung legen lassen,
ich glaub da reichen 2.500,--€ nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2011)

Naja ... es gibt da ja auch noch die optisch sehr wertvollen und gestalterisch unübertroffenen Gas-Tanks, die man sich aufs Grundstück stellen kann ... 
Aber auch die sind irgendwann mal leer ...


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin eigentlich faul, aber ich schreibe es jetzt trotzdem: Meine selbstgefrickelte Regenwasseranlage (sieht auch so aus) hat als Füllstandsmessung ein Rohr, das eine Ende habe ich mit einem Drucksensor 0 - 1 bar verschlossen. Dieses Rohr ragt mit dem offenen Ende in das Wasserfass, so das der Wasserpegel mit steigenden Niveau den Druck im Rohr erhöht.
Das ist alles andere nur nicht linear, für mich ausreichend, aber als Grundlage oder Lösungsansatz. Bei Anwendung hätte ich gern die Linearisierungstabelle für Wasser als Gegenleistung.

Edit:
Also der Sensor ist oben außerhalb des Behälters.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

Idee: Durchflusszähler dran, So programmieren dass man  bei noch100 Liter im Tank nen Alarm Bekommt und nachbestellen !


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Januar 2011)

Durchfluss zu messen dürfte auf Dauer problematisch werden, zudem gibt's oft einen Rücklauf, dann braucht man schon 2 Sensoren.



> Dieses Rohr ragt mit dem offenen Ende in das Wasserfass, so das der Wasserpegel mit steigenden Niveau den Druck im Rohr erhöht.



Und wenn die Luft durch minimale Undichtigkeiten raus geht muss man das ganze Ding einmal entleeren und wieder füllen damit's wieder stimmt. Wenn, dann schon so:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumatische_Füllstandmessung


----------



## himbeergeist (21 Januar 2011)

....ich überwache 5 Tanks mit Polyol bzw. Isocyanat über Ultraschallsensor. Die Tanks sind zudem noch mit 2 Bar Druckluft beaufschlagt. Das Ganze funzt schon seit 5 Jahren ohne Fehler. Im Einsatz sind Sensoren mit Analogausgang und 20cm bis 300cm Meßbereich.

Frank


----------



## wincc (24 Januar 2011)

wie schauts den nun aus wegen EX ?

ist der Tankraum EX?

oder der Tank? 

was muss man Sicherheitstechnisch beachten ?

das mit der Ultraschalllösung wäre bei meinem Tank auch machbar.

aber ist das zulässig?


----------



## Sinix (24 Januar 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> wie schauts den nun aus wegen EX ?
> 
> ist der Tankraum EX?
> 
> ...




Gute Frage, würde mich auch mal interessieren?

MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-37563.html


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2011)

*Die hier*

Habe hier noch welche gefunden. (Falls es noch jemand interessiert!)

http://www.tecson.de/pegelsonden.html


----------



## Junior (22 Juli 2011)

Angeregt von diesem Thread, und weil ich gerade eine Luftpumpe von einem Tanküberwachungsgerät bekam, sah ich mich nach einem geeigneten Drucksensor um. Ich plane meinen Oeltank mit dem Einperlverfahren zu überwachen.
Der Sensor 26PCBFA6D vom großen C mit einem Meßbereich von 5PSI = 3515mmWS war preislich akzeptabel (35,37) und der Meßbereich brauchbar für einen 1,5 Meter hohen Oeltank. Einen passenden DMS Verstärker von A.S.T. habe ich auch noch.
Der Versuchsaufbau brachte jedoch Ernüchterung.
Der Sensor hat bei Null Druck am Ausgang mehr als 4mA.
Im Datenblatt sind 0mA +-1,5mA angegeben.
Der Sensor war über Nacht strom- und drucklos.
Nach 24Std. ist der Ausgang drucklos bei 7,1mA und auch unter Druck, gleicher Druck wie Gestern, ist ein gleicher Anstieg zu verzeichnen.
Ein Sensor mit diesen Abweichungen ist für eine jahrelange Messung wohl wenig geeignet.
Ich fand jetzt bei E..y einen industriellen Sensor(siehe Bilder). Den habe ich bestellt.
Die Messung werde ich wöchendlich oder täglich über eine SPS machen. Die Pumpe soll dann nur jeweils 2 min. laufen um das Oel nicht zu doll aufzuschäumen.
Wenn ich den Sensor erhalte mache ich weitere Versuche und halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Junior (22 Juli 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Gute Frage, würde mich auch mal interessieren?
> 
> MfG


 
Ein Tankraum mit einem Tankvolumen unter 5000 Liter ist kein Heizoellagerraum.
Tanks unter 5000 Liter dürfen sogar in den Heizungsraum eingebaut werden.
Ich denke mal eine Oelheizung funkt und brennt wohl mehr als eine Füllstandsmeßeinrichtung.

MfG Günter.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 Juli 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> wie schauts den nun aus wegen EX ?
> 
> ist der Tankraum EX?
> 
> ...




Normales Heizöl ist Diesel, nur anders gefärbt, damit Vater Staat nicht ganz soviel mitverdient. Diesel hat eine Zündtemperatur von ca. >220°C und eine Ex Grenze zwischen 0,5-6,5 Vol%, ist also ziemlich mager. Dabei liegt der Siedepunkt bei 150°C. So schnell macht Diesel nicht *PENG*.

Zum Vergleich: Benzin hat einen Flammpunkt von -20°C, einen Siedepunkt bei 30°C und ähnliche Ex Grenzen.


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## cas (25 Juli 2011)

wie wärs damit ?

http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=27234&flv=1&bereich=&marke=

MfG CAS


----------



## moeins (15 August 2011)

*Lösungsansätze*

Hier gibts auch andere interessante Lösungsansätze:

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/205512


Oder hier : http://euraoil.com/shop/121.php3 für *12,39 €*. Wenn man ein Poti an die Anzeige bastelt, sollte die Fernübertragung auch funktionieren


----------

